# Camperandy & Louise



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

This is what we have done so far...
We have installed 15 hooks, 4 towel bars, 1 toilet paper holder, 1 paper towel holder, 2 magazine holders, foil & plastic wrapper holder, key holder, added mirror by door on the side of the kitchen cupboard, new shower head holder (different location for better angle), bought 4 new rugs for living area, plastic runners to protect my carpet in bad rainy weather, ordered doors for bathroom linen closet, taken off door under bathroom sink to make it open sideways, bought most of the parts to add accumulator and outside shower, added battery lights in some cupboards for extra lighting, added hooks in cupboard for measuring spoons and cups, purchased 2 small shelves to go next to bed for eye glasses and books.
We have looked at prices for a new awning that can be used in rain and wind...The electric awning is awful cute to use but not very functional...
I will have Andy post pictures when he gets home from driving 4000 miles for work...Coeur d'Alene to North Dakota then on to Mobile, Alabama then same route home. I can't imagine driving that much.... At least I get some Texas Pete hot sauce out of the whole deal (can't get it here in CdA).


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just mail order the sauce if Andy's not traveling when you run out.
Clicky


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Just mail order the sauce if Andy's not traveling when you run out.
> Clicky


Thank you for the web info. I had just checked their site a couple of weeks ago and their shipping is so expensive to this area. Luckily I just ran out, I told him since he is driving to buy LOTS of big bottles.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

OH!!! Texas Pete is our favorite hot sauce.....last time we were in Florida we brought home many bottles







.......you're sooooo lucky!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like you two are having a good time moding that new Outback.









wishing you luck on the sale of the 28RSS...


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like you two are having a good time moding that new Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have two possible interested parties, waiting to see who is most serious first... This trailer needs a good home. I wish I could combine some of the features of the 28RSS into our new 31RQS.

Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camper Louise said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!
[/quote]

To add to the coincidence. You can not order custom plates for trailers in Idaho but you can look at the list of available numbers and pick from the list.
K = Kootenai County
31 = number that was available
R = Recreational vehicle


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!
[/quote]

To add to the coincidence. You can not order custom plates for trailers in Idaho but you can look at the list of available numbers and pick from the list.
K = Kootenai County
31 = number that was available
R = Recreational vehicle
[/quote]

Uh oh. Dissention in the ranks?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!
[/quote]

To add to the coincidence. You can not order custom plates for trailers in Idaho but you can look at the list of available numbers and pick from the list.
K = Kootenai County
31 = number that was available
R = Recreational vehicle
[/quote]

Uh oh. Dissention in the ranks?
[/quote]

No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!
[/quote]

To add to the coincidence. You can not order custom plates for trailers in Idaho but you can look at the list of available numbers and pick from the list.
K = Kootenai County
31 = number that was available
R = Recreational vehicle
[/quote]

Uh oh. Dissention in the ranks?
[/quote]

No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant








[/quote]
I knew you were smarter than it was looking


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Side note: the license plate for our new 31 RQS happens to be " K 31 R". I say K for Keystone, 31 R for 31 RQS. I love coincidence like that...


No question, the entire package was meant to be!!!
[/quote]

To add to the coincidence. You can not order custom plates for trailers in Idaho but you can look at the list of available numbers and pick from the list.
K = Kootenai County
31 = number that was available
R = Recreational vehicle
[/quote]

Uh oh. Dissention in the ranks?
[/quote]

No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant








[/quote]
I knew you were smarter than it was looking








[/quote]
Leave it to Andy to stir up trouble!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant


Nice recovery Andy...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant


Nice recovery Andy...








[/quote]
although maybe a bit transparent ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant


Nice recovery Andy...








[/quote]
although maybe a bit transparent ...
[/quote]

Ya think?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No way, Louise was right I was saying what it could have meant


Nice recovery Andy...








[/quote]
although maybe a bit transparent ...
[/quote]
Ya think?








[/quote]
Nice recovery, Jim...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! Tough room!

Those look like great mods, Andy and Louise. Should be a good warm up for Andy diving into the really big ones. I understand Andy has figured out how the 'Loft' should have been done, and was up on the roof of the new 31 with a tape measure!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Now THAT'S how you stir up trouble!







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez! Tough room!
> 
> Those look like great mods, Andy and Louise. Should be a good warm up for Andy diving into the really big ones. I understand Andy has figured out how the 'Loft' should have been done, and was up on the roof of the new 31 with a tape measure!
> 
> ...


Oooooooh - a Loft!!!







When we gonna see those photos? Huh? HUH?

They're all still learning from the best, DOUG







(...while the rest of us just sit back and watch ... ever so innocently)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Motorized lift or crank, should be cool with a loft!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Motorized lift or crank, should be cool with a loft!


Hey - YEAH - GREAT IDEA, John - - - then Andy & Louise could sell their idea to Keystone (I'm sure Louise will let Andy take _some_ credit) so future Outbacks can have a quality electric awning


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez! Tough room!
> 
> Those look like great mods, Andy and Louise. Should be a good warm up for Andy diving into the really big ones. I understand Andy has figured out how the 'Loft' should have been done, and was up on the roof of the new 31 with a tape measure!
> 
> ...


I have a nice chainsaw that I use all the time while camping...I'd be happy to help Andy with this mod and take off the first 4"-6" of *their* Outback.


----------

